# Poorly Poppy



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh dear, she got groomed on Thursday and the groomer found some spiky seed things stuck right in the flesh between her toes. We think it was only that morning's walk cos she hadn't been nibbling at all. Unfortunately, since then she can't leave her front paws alone and is now finding it difficult to walk  so off we limped to the vets this morning who confirmed her paws are infected, poor lambikin. So it's antibiotics and antiinflammatories for a few days. We're one dose in and she already seems less agitated though  and somehow she managed to summon the effort to spring into the Parker Knoll for a snooze 

Some advice from you lovely people though, we've been asked to bathe here paws in hibiscrub. What dilution would you recommend and do you rinse it off?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Those darn grass seeds. Poor Poppy. Don't know what dilution to use but I would definitely rinse it off as you wouldn't want her to ingest any of it.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm guessing Cat will know, she is the expert on most things natural and holistic.

Sympathetic licks from Rufus to Poster. (I was going to write from us, but I'll send a kiss not a lick.)


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh poor Poppy. Freddie sends his best wishes to her and hopes she is being spoilt and fed lots of treats! X


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh no  poor Poppy - hope they are less sore soon and heal up quickly.

Sorry no idea on the dilution of the hibiscrub.

Molly says lounging on chairs is medically proven to help poorly dogs heal as are regular biscuits delivered to the patient


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahh poor Poppy. I think I've read 1:10 hibiscrub : water, I think stronger can sting. Colloid silver is great too x http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/five-immune-boosting-uses-of-colloidal-silver/


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Personally I would make up a solution of water, Apple Cider Vinegar and lavender oil. Or just do a salt water bath. All natural and no harmful chemicals, but that's just me. I've read 2 squirts into a bucket of the hibiscrub, so quite a weak solution.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh no 
No popping for the Popster for a while - I hope she soon gets her springs back, it does not seem right for her to be not up to moving - vigorously.
I usually just use salt water solution for poorly paws.
Dot wonders if you should invest in some socks for Poppy so that she has a stupid grass seed protection outfit too


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor poppy, laying like the wounded on her throne!
Ralph is a nibbler at his front paws - ruby never does but they walk together in the same grass, lake, pond, field etc??
I hope popster is quickly recovered from that nasty seed in her paw xx


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

oh, the Popster  She is really looking unhappy in her throne 
I always use a solution of water & cider vinegar, it seems to calm their paws. Very diluted though. I take a rectangular low bucket, fill enough and make her (because these things only happen to Peanut, of course) stand there for a few minutes. Several times a day. 

Keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## barkley (May 4, 2016)

Poor Poppy Sending thoughts and prayers for him. Get well soon Poppy.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Poor poppy she does look sorry for herself. Molly's a nibble her feet too, one in particular. She doesn't let me look or touch it to see, but I swear she nibbles it so much sometimes that one day she's going to stand up and her foot will fall off ! 
My big old ladbrador jake had a grass seed in his foot once and it moved up his leg causing an infection which had to be operated on to remove it! They never found it and the infection never cleared up so another operation more £ and still was never found and never was! 
So pleased that poppy gremlins were removed and she will recover,even if it means laying in the best chair and lots of tlc from you


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Oh no
> No popping for the Popster for a while - I hope she soon gets her springs back, it does not seem right for her to be not up to moving - vigorously.
> I usually just use salt water solution for poorly paws.
> Dot wonders if you should invest in some socks for Poppy so that she has a stupid grass seed protection outfit too


Yes Dot, we wondered the same (for about half a second!) Poppy's love for sock's would probably see them lasting that long too


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Goosey said:


> Poor poppy she does look sorry for herself. Molly's a nibble her feet too, one in particular. She doesn't let me look or touch it to see, but I swear she nibbles it so much sometimes that one day she's going to stand up and her foot will fall off !
> My big old ladbrador jake had a grass seed in his foot once and it moved up his leg causing an infection which had to be operated on to remove it! They never found it and the infection never cleared up so another operation more £ and still was never found and never was!
> So pleased that poppy gremlins were removed and she will recover,even if it means laying in the best chair and lots of tlc from you


Thanks Nicola, we're hoping there's nothing still in there but I suppose we'll only find out after these tablets are finished, fingers crossed  otherwise it's under the knife for her too  Poor Jake! I wonder what Molly is doing, they do get these habits sometimes though don't they


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for your get well wishes and helpful suggestions on natural foot soaks peeps! Queen Poppy is feeling a lot more like herself, we had a pavement mooch yesterday around a little town as a day out to replace our usual long off-lead walk and she really enjoyed it. She got fussed over and had a dog cake  Since her groom she seems to be really attractive to old ladies though  and they were cooing and fawning over her, a good tonic for her but a little disconcerting  She's like the Pied Piper of the lavender brigade 

Still a bit of licking but not obsessively and whenever she's been in on her own her feet are dry when we come back, so we've not resorted to the cone yet! A couple more tablets left and then we'll see....


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I love your description of those old folk, are we referring to their hair colour as lavender or the fact that they all smell of April violets. A smell I remember so well of my own nan! 
Uncanny how I said Molly chews her feet. Not that I've caught her doing it today,but she developed a limp this afternoon. No wet feet and she's even allowed to to touch her foot,so it could well be something else. I will watch her for the rest of the day and hopefully the limping stops. Maybe she just wants what queen Poppy's getting, lots of tlc 
Let's hope poor poppy make a full recovery and is out on her adventures very soon . Can't imagine popster will be able to keep away from all that mud for long!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

A bit of both! I used to love Palma Violets and still love rose and violet fondants in dark chocolate :devil:
I hope Molly is recovered  poor thing.
Poppy might need some more treatment I think, we've found her foot is quite swollen just behind her main pad, it feels like it's water rather than anything else so maybe a reaction to something....but I'm not sure. Neil said she basically refused to walk hardly any distance tonight so we examined her foot and found it  To top it all we just let her out before bed and she stuck her face straight into a hedgehog  much shouting and panic ensued, hog and dog seem fine, owners are slightly frayed at the edges


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh no - poor Poppy - I prescribe a vet visit for Popster and wine for her worried people  hope she is ok


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

We managed to get an early appointment and after a lot of rigmarole the vet removed FOUR grass seeds from the lump behind her pad  the vet thinks they've tracked there. Poor Poppy, I held her as much as I could but she kept managing to get her head into the action to 'help'  the vet said plenty of dogs would have bitten her but we both thought we'd rather investigate first before the option of sedation and hopefully they're all out. So more antibiotics and antiinflammatories and tiny walks. I've just got the buster collar ready for when I go to work but she seems to be leaving it ....... we'll see


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh dear, let's hope that's the beasts are all out! Dam nuisance how something so small can cause such a problem.
Good girl poppy if that was Molly I'm quiet sure the vet would have been in serious need of an op after Molly ( alligator) 
Fingers crossed it will now clear up 
Oh and Molly's mystery limp had gone, but has returned after her walk along the beach!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Poppy.
Grass seeds :furious::furious::furious: grrrrrrrr.

Hope she and Molly are soon absolutely ok. 
So far this year we have avoided grass seed dramas, but it is probably only a matter of time


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm seriouslywondering if boots may be a possibility. I can't imagine for one minute she'll put up with them but it might be worth a try. We bought a pair for our last dog that should fit and she was having none of it so I expect the same with the Popster.
Being a girl, she should be mad about shoes


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think poodle toes are the way to go...  ... 
Inzi gets them between her toes regularly - I check her after every walk - she is quite used to me probing between her digits... often the seed's arrow has already started to burrow in 
So far have not found any in the poos feet... it would be a clever seed to work away in between their very hairy feet. Last year there were stories of dogs that had grass seeds up their sheaths eek in their noses, armpits etc and they travel once they get inside. A friend's lab was really poorly after one got into the lining of her lung and the vet reckoned it had probably gone in through her paw.
Is Hamish ok - after his rollicking around in the grass with Poppy recently?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy's feet were very hairy if it happened on the walk before being groomed. She decided to explore the undergrowth at the edge of a stream and came out covered in sticky buds but obviously I didn't check her toes (I don't usually but maybe I'll have to). I'll steer clear of this particular bit of walk but I'm not actually sure what grass I'm trying to avoid  Most of the field boundaries have a wide range of different grasses with seeds, at the top of a long wavy stem, in a little tree shape, these don't look like the nasty seeds to me though, the nasties look more like a wheat ear, so is it rye grass I avoid? And for how long? There's one field of set aside which is a big mixture of frondy grasses and old wheat which she ran in everyday  I think I need to do a bit of research :spy: 
I'm taking her back to the vet later just to get the wound checked out, she's still worrying at it a bit and it's still a bit swollen so I'd like a professional eye before it's the weekend again with the inevitable emergency appointment


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Your poor friend's lab, the trouble is what on earth would the symptoms be, before they suddenly became life threatening? It's a sodding minefield. And did you just say 'sheath' on social media? What will the DBS check make of that?


----------

